# Help - no coax input to connect 2nd tuner



## hashrock (May 24, 2007)

All right, so I have two HDTV's - lets call them TV1 and TV2. TV1 is connected to a ViP211 and the main tv, TV2 has the ViP622 - both connected via HDMI. My question is that can I hook up TV1 to the ViP622 through a secondary input if TV1 does not have a coax input? 

TV1 does not have a builtin tuner - which shouldn't be a problem, since it would use the tuner from the 622, right? I just don't know how to connect TV1 so that I can watch DVR through it via the 622. Can someone point me to such a converter? I had the installer run the coax cable to TV1 from the 622.

I'm sorry if this has been covered already - I just couldn't word my search well enough to find this topic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Your description is confusing, but if your looking for a way to use the TV2 output on the 622, you can use long runs of component/RCA or HDMI cables. Another way is to use a modulator that can take a coax input and convert it to s-video or composite.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ulator&kw=coaxial+modulator&parentPage=search


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

If you have an old VCR, connect the coax to it and tune to the TV2 output channel on it. Use the composite or S-video output of the VCR (and the stereo L/R) to feed your "TV1."

Brad


----------



## HDTV_4_ME (May 25, 2007)

I am getting my VIP622 installed in one week :joy: My Question is this: I have two HDTV's with tuners that I want to get HDTV content on. One is 1080p capable and the other is native 720i. I will be hooking up the receiver into the 1080p television and the 720i television is in the other room. I have a Picture in Picture feature on the second television and want to utilize this feature as well as pass HD content to that television. I am thinking about taking the composite output from the receiver to television 2 so it will pass through the HD content to this television in addition to the coaxial output into the coaxial input to the TV. This way I can have PIP from both outputs (coaxial and component) as well as having HD content without an OTA antenna which would have to have a splitter and possibly an A/B switch. Any thoughts on setting this up in this manner and should I set the VIP622 to 1080i or 720p resolution. Both TV's will up/downconvert the signal. Remember, please be nice as this is my first post. Thanks in advance for your suggestions and comments.


----------



## HDTV_4_ME (May 25, 2007)

I said composite output and I meant to say component. ( Y, Pb, Py). Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## HDTV_4_ME (May 25, 2007)

I will post this as a new thread.


----------



## hashrock (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for this tip. This worked for me.



Bradtothebone said:


> If you have an old VCR, connect the coax to it and tune to the TV2 output channel on it. Use the composite or S-video output of the VCR (and the stereo L/R) to feed your "TV1."
> 
> Brad


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

hashrock said:


> Thanks for this tip. This worked for me.


Glad to help!


----------

